

Using MyGet as a OneGet package source - maartenba
http://blog.myget.org/post/2014/04/24/using-myget-as-a-oneget-package-source.aspx

======
chton
Are there any plans to add support for other OPC sources to OneGet? I can
imagine a Windows8StoreProvider would be very useful, especially if you can
provide those through MyGet too.

------
GeertVL
Great service those guys provide. If you're doing .NET development you should
give it a try.

------
yvesgoeleven
How does oneget relate to ripple?

~~~
maartenba
Ripple is more aimed at dependency management of components. Much like NuGet
(in fact it uses NuGet) combined with direct fetching from Git repos, better
resolving of dependencies and such.

OneGet is more aimed at installing system components. It is like Chocolatey
(and in fact uses Chocolatey under the hood).

~~~
yvesgoeleven
Thanks, looks like I totally misunderstood oneget. It is more intended to pave
a clean machine with the correct products and libraries?

